# Drought period in California finshed by Climate change



## Berthold (Mar 17, 2019)

After 7 years nearly all water reservoir in California are full again.

Fine, You can wash Your cars and water your golf greens again.


----------



## troy (Mar 17, 2019)

The weather is nice in northern california right now


----------



## Ozpaph (Mar 17, 2019)

We have had very good rains in Eastern Australia after a long period of drought - good times ahead (until the next drought)


----------



## Berthold (Mar 17, 2019)

Ozpaph said:


> - good times ahead (until the next drought)



Don't worry, the next good rains season will follow.


----------



## emydura (Mar 17, 2019)

Ozpaph said:


> We have had very good rains in Eastern Australia after a long period of drought - good times ahead (until the next drought)



Mostly coastal though. Away from the coast much of the country is still in drought. It is raining here as I type this after many weeks without rain.


----------



## ehanes7612 (Mar 18, 2019)

And look for record breaking firestorms in California this summer


----------



## Berthold (Mar 19, 2019)

ehanes7612 said:


> And look for record breaking firestorms in California this summer


Each year more and more bungalows and villas will be built in the Californian fire areas. So You will have a record all 2 or 3 years.


----------



## Berthold (Mar 26, 2019)

Flowers in the Californian desert


----------



## ehanes7612 (May 28, 2019)

Yep, the drought is over in California/Oregon, which will delay fires for those states until late summer but we have drought conditions here in Washington, . We are expected to have our worst fire season on record this summer. That along with the continued severe drought in BC Canada, should spell more doom for the Northwest..at least until late september


----------



## emydura (May 28, 2019)

Ozpaph said:


> We have had very good rains in Eastern Australia after a long period of drought - good times ahead (until the next drought)




The drought in this part of the world is just getting worse - 

https://www.theguardian.com/austral...-in-a-decade-as-drought-grips-new-south-wales


----------



## Berthold (May 29, 2019)

emydura said:


> The drought in this part of the world is just getting worse -



What about drought in the past. I think it was worse in the times before climate change.

Melinda Pavey, the state minister for water, said Sydney was experiencing some of the lowest inflows into its dams* since the 1940s*.


----------



## Berthold (May 30, 2019)

ehanes7612 said:


> We are expected to have our worst fire season on record this summer. That along with the continued severe drought in BC Canada, should spell more doom for the Northwest..at least until late september



Such forecast is scientifically not possible due to too many unstable processes in weather development. There is the same problem in forecasting the stock market price


----------



## Junglejewel (May 30, 2019)

I'm a Water Systems Operator, aka, a "ditch tender" for the surrounding Irrigation District. All we do is water. We run water through canals and deliver it to farmers, which all depends on snow levels and snow pack. Our rain and snow levels broke records this year!! I'm from a natural desert. The Central Valley of California where we average 9" of rain per year and our spring, summer, and fall temp's average 95-110 degrees Fahrenheit!!! Soooo..., this liberal "global warming" non sense is GREAT!!!! Keep it coming!!! Our citizens love it and our farmers love it to put food on all of our tables! 
So..., 
Long live the republic!
And God bless America and it's farmers!


----------



## ehanes7612 (May 30, 2019)

Berthold said:


> Such forecast is scientifically not possible due to too many unstable processes in weather development. There is the same problem in forecasting the stock market price





The forecast is based on typical weather patterns that occur in our summer...hot and dry. Happens every year like clockwork, usually starts first week of July and continues till mid sept. I cant remember the last time this did not happen. And because we had one of the best snowpacks and a great amount of new growth , the fuel for such fires will be one of the biggest in years. And plenty of oxygen. Nice fire triangle. Please stop with your ramblings about chaos in natural systems.

Unless, you are admitting that human made climate change is real and will alter our natural weather pattern???????


----------



## ehanes7612 (May 30, 2019)

bleh


----------



## Junglejewel (May 30, 2019)

ehanes7612 said:


> enjoy it while you can ..your drought will be back next year...like you said..you come from a natural desert


Yes you are right... it wouldn't be an issue if my stupid liberal state wouldve spent billions to make new reservoirs, instead of a stupid bullet train.


----------



## Tony (May 30, 2019)

It never ceases to amaze me how hobbies like this and reptile keeping which are intrinsically intertwined with life sciences manage to attract people with such disdain for science and nonhuman life.


----------



## ehanes7612 (May 30, 2019)

MORE ALMONDS FOR EVERYONE!!


----------



## ehanes7612 (May 30, 2019)

Tony said:


> It never ceases to amaze me how hobbies like this and reptile keeping which are intrinsically intertwined with life sciences manage to attract people with such disdain for science and nonhuman life.




well, Darwin was a famous engineer, right?


----------



## Berthold (May 30, 2019)

ehanes7612 said:


> The forecast is based on typical weather patterns that occur in our summer...hot and dry. Happens every year like clockwork, usually starts first week of July and continues till mid sept. I cant remember the last time this did not happen. And because we had one of the best snowpacks and a great amount of new growth , the fuel for such fires will be one of the biggest in years. And plenty of oxygen. Nice fire triangle. Please stop with your ramblings about chaos in natural systems.



A typical weather pattern doesn't help You, because it is only typical but not true for a special time of the year.
So forecast is not possible. All scientists know about that and You will have the same insight, when You get a master degree in physics or similar.


----------



## ehanes7612 (May 30, 2019)

Berthold said:


> A typical weather pattern doesn't help You, because it is only typical but not true for a special time of the year.
> So forecast is not possible. All scientists know about that and You will have the same insight, when You get a master degree in physics or similar.




can someone please translate what he is trying to say????..I am lost


----------



## Berthold (May 30, 2019)

ehanes7612 said:


> can someone please translate what he is trying to say????..I am lost


please try to find out yourself the difference between the words typical and true


----------



## ehanes7612 (May 30, 2019)

"*RISK* and *UNCERTAINTY* are central to forecasting and prediction; it is generally considered good practice to indicate the degree of uncertainty attaching to forecasts. In any case, the data must be up to date in order for the forecast to be as accurate as possible. In some cases the data used to predict the variable of interest is itself forecasted"
https://www.tandfonline.com/doi/abs/10.1080/10293523.2016.1255469?journalCode=riaj20

nowhere did I say something was "TRUE"...you're like that student in biology class who can't quite grasp the fundamentals of hypothesis and methodology...in which the student has to create a viable argument based on previous data to make a stable hypothesis. They don't understand so they keep their minds stuck in a previous narrative, using flawed ideas and words at an attempt to bridge a gap. I have grown past that and can now use words that encompass more sophisticated ideas.

"Typical" is a word used to give weight to uncertainty and push it toward a more certain future..although there are still constraints placed on the word, it lends a higher degree of viability to the statement because it implies a correlation to previous events.

Let me dumb it down for you : Forecasting doesn't mean it's 'True'..it means there is a significant possibility that it may happen, 'significance' meaning, based on the constraints of previous data ..if I wanted to say it was 'True' then I would have used the word 'True"...I never used the word though..it's not scientific in any sense of the word

You continue with your BS red herring crap...lay off the sauce ,..it's not serving you


----------



## Berthold (May 30, 2019)

ehanes7612 said:


> "*RISK* and *UNCERTAINTY* are central to forecasting and prediction; it is generally considered good practice to indicate the degree of uncertainty attaching to forecasts. In any case, the data must be up to date in order for the forecast to be as accurate as possible. In some cases the data used to predict the variable of interest is itself forecasted"
> https://www.tandfonline.com/doi/abs/10.1080/10293523.2016.1255469?journalCode=riaj20
> 
> nowhere did I say something was "TRUE"...you're like that student in biology class who can't quite grasp the fundamentals of hypothesis and methodology...in which the student has to create a viable argument based on previous data to make a stable hypothesis. They don't understand so they keep their minds stuck in a previous narrative. I have grown past that and can now use words that encompass more sophisticated ideas.
> ...



I agree.

I suggest to ask the Canadian Indians how the weather becomes in the fall. They often have a good feeling for it.
And also ask them for conditions in winter. Then You know if You should start collecting fire wood early or later in Autumn.

If You expect an impact of an asteroid on the earth then there is somebody who can give You the true date and point of the impact, not the typical date and point.


----------



## ehanes7612 (May 30, 2019)

or I can just go online and check the Farmer's almanac


----------



## Berthold (May 30, 2019)

ehanes7612 said:


> or I can just go online and check the Farmer's almanac


Yes, I see. That is what anti climate change fighters do.


----------



## ehanes7612 (May 30, 2019)

are these people who fight anti climate change people or fighters who are anti climate change people?

see, being scientific is also about clarity


----------



## ehanes7612 (May 30, 2019)

and actually, the fires have already started in Alberta, Canada...seattle has some haze from it

Washington State had 54 fires break out in March, and on the wet side of the cascades...and it's not even dry season yet


----------



## Berthold (May 31, 2019)

ehanes7612 said:


> are these people who fight anti climate change people or fighters who are anti climate change people?


For better understanding:
That are people who go to Australia, China, USA, Poland, South Africa and Luxembourg to destroy all coal power plants there. They eat no meal and vegan Hamburgers only. So they can save the word.
Leader is the little Greta Thunberg from Sweden followed by Al Gore.


----------



## ehanes7612 (May 31, 2019)

oh right...your bullshit again


----------



## Berthold (May 31, 2019)

ehanes7612 said:


> oh right...your bullshit again


Please check Your intellectual level.


----------



## BrucherT (May 31, 2019)

Human activity has caused climate change to accelerate to dangerous and likely unstoppable levels. California has an untenable water-use situation and its absurd, idiotic environmental house of cards will (paradoxically) crash down like the Red Sea upon Pharoah’s deluded forces. Of course, that xtianist fable isn’t real, unlike human-caused climate change, but desperate liars cling to their generations of lies; may their bones bleach in their misbegotten desert, but soon.


----------



## Berthold (May 31, 2019)

BrucherT said:


> Human activity has caused climate change to accelerate to dangerous and likely unstoppable levels. California has an untenable water-use situation and its absurd, idiotic environmental house of cards will (paradoxically) crash down like the Red Sea upon Pharoah’s deluded forces. Of course, that xtianist fable isn’t real, unlike human-caused climate change, but desperate liars cling to their generations of lies; may their bones bleach in their misbegotten desert, but soon.



What is Your recommendation?


----------



## ehanes7612 (May 31, 2019)

"Human activity has caused climate change to accelerate to dangerous and likely unstoppable levels"...very astute choice of wording..implies that climate change is something that occurs naturally and is ever oscillating but with the addition of human activity ..it's pushing us into uncharted territories. Well said.


We also have a global mental health problem..lots of denial going round


----------



## Berthold (Jun 1, 2019)

ehanes7612 said:


> "Human activity has caused climate change to accelerate to dangerous and likely unstoppable levels"...very astute choice of wording..implies that climate change is something that occurs naturally and is ever oscillating but with the addition of human activity ..it's pushing us into uncharted territories. Well said.




Yes, well said but not proved


----------



## emydura (Jun 1, 2019)

Berthold said:


> Yes, well said but not proved



Can you point me to all this scientific evidence that disproves human induced climate change?


----------



## Berthold (Jun 1, 2019)

emydura said:


> Can you point me to all this scientific evidence that disproves human induced climate change?


No, It is the other way round. 
If you make a statement, you have to prove that it is correct by scientifically based evidence, not by sending a missionary like Greta Thunberg or Al Gore into the world.


----------



## emydura (Jun 1, 2019)

Berthold said:


> No, It is the other way round.
> If you make a statement, you have to prove that it is correct by scientifically based evidence, not by sending a missionary like Greta Thunberg or Al Gore into the world.



Nah, didn't think you could.


----------



## Berthold (Jun 1, 2019)

emydura said:


> Nah, didn't think you could.


Why should I, I did not make a statement, I doubt a statemant.


----------



## emydura (Jun 1, 2019)

Where is your scientific evidence to doubt that statement?


----------



## Berthold (Jun 1, 2019)

emydura said:


> Where is your scientific evidence to doubt that statement?


You should study theory of science.
You don't need scientific based evidence for doubting a statement but for proving its correctness.


----------



## ehanes7612 (Jun 1, 2019)

Berthold said:


> You should study theory of science.
> You don't need scientific based evidence for doubting a statement but for proving its correctness.




That's not true. Any skepticism that is expressed for a theory ( meaning one that has ample evidence to call it a scientific theory) requires scientific evidence to put it into question as a non viable theory (this is the falsifiability criterion of modern science) or at least a plausible counter hypothesis that itself is testable. Half the questions that students are asked in any science class are those framed "what evidence do we have for so and so NOT to be a viable theory or a viable property of a system , etc etc" . There is plenty of evidence to make human induced climate change a viable theory but to create the falsifiability criterion for human induced climate change you must present a viable argument based on evidence. Many do, although the mounting evidence in support of human induced climate change is outweighing any theories that are popping up. All you have ever presented in your skepticism are logical statements based in 'common sense' or any other false logic, or the one concrete remark (refuting temperatures) based on a 5th grader's understanding of statistics (which is quite common in any form of denial, especially climate change denial). You especially like to put forth distracting statements like those related to AL Gore and other climate change theory advocates..as if their participation automatically negates the theory. That does not fit the falsifiability criterion. That is plain and simple political wrangling no different than people using words like "liberal" or "conservative" as a pejorative to dismiss the claims of people who actually put forth viable information. So, when Emydura asks you this question, he is completely correct in doing so.


----------



## Berthold (Jun 1, 2019)

No, each statement must have a scientific based evidence or must be proved by long life experience like 2. law of thermodynamics.
Both is missing in the actual discussion of the amount of men made climate change. 

The statement that there is a God can not be refuted. But that doesn't confirms it correctness.


----------



## ehanes7612 (Jun 1, 2019)

Berthold said:


> No, each statement must have a scientific based evidence or must be proved by long life experience like 2. law of thermodynamics.
> Both is missing in the actual discussion of the amount of men made climate change.




which is a a complete lie, any simple search on the internet reveals your fabrication...and now, once again, you are equivocating to avoid Emydura's challenge


----------



## Berthold (Jun 2, 2019)

ehanes7612 said:


> which is a a complete lie, any simple search on the internet reveals your fabrication...and now, once again, you are equivocating to avoid Emydura's challenge


Sorry, I can't help You.
Maybe my english is to bad. I am certified level 4 only, which is the operational level for aviation.

You should proceed in studying physics or similar and don't spend so much time in internet.


----------

